
Jessica Livingston Talks Female Founders and Her Favorite Event of the Year - pavornyoh
http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/08/jessica-livingston-talks-female-founders-business-cycles-and-her-favorite-event-of-the-year/
======
tea-flow
It'd be great if they could get
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Judith_Faulkner](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Judith_Faulkner)
to participate in some way.

~~~
gertef
Sigh, Epic. Incredible businesswoman, horrible company and product.

------
schappim
The favourite event is the Female Founders Conference.

------
lindseya
Does anyone know when the attendees are notified? I applied to attend and I'm
wondering when we will hear back. Thanks!

------
staunch
Poor Founders Conference

If your parents bought you a certificate from one of the upper class private
universities, you're not invited.

------
nefitty
I wonder how often a story about a woman in the industry shows up on the front
page of HN.

